# big red atc problem????



## lilbigtonka

i am working on a big red for my buddy and he said it has been sitting for about 10 years so i opened up carb and did a full rebuild on it and what not and new spark plug.....my problem is now it wont start i do not have power at the plug....now what is weird is the prongs on the coil, well it gets power like 1 out of 10 times i test it which is weird.........i have traced the wires which seem to run to a plug that goes into a black box not a rectifier but some small black box.....i have power at the solenoid......how can i start testing things and what do i need to test i thought it was just gonna be the coil and plug wire but now i dont know since i only get power every once in while when turning over.....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

cdi is bad

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

is the black box able to be unpluged?


----------



## Polaris425

I didnt think 3wheeler's had CDI's ???


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

pulsar coil?


----------



## adam6604

every old ATC I've ever had.. the CDI's went bad. that little black box should be right under the top half of the frame, under the gas tank/seat. my big red, 200x, 250sx and 200E big red all had this. lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i was gonna say CDI but wasn't sure

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> I didnt think 3wheeler's had CDI's ???


lol yepp P they do :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

New one on me! Cool.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Is this the so called cdi on this bike


----------



## adam6604

yup, sure looks like it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

lilbigtonka said:


> Is this the so called cdi on this bike
> View attachment 12758
> View attachment 12759


 
yup thats the cdi box. bot 50-60 bucks for a new one and it will run again

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

anytime u have no spart at plug the first thing you have to check is the cdi box. usually always goes out with age.


----------



## lilbigtonka

there is no way to test it like unplug it and test the prongs inside the plug or no


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

ive never tested one ive always changed them


----------



## lilbigtonka

can i get a new one online i hear about ricks hot shot and stuff but cant find one that fits a 85 i really dont wanna buy another used one


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

lilbigtonka said:


> there is no way to test it like unplug it and test the prongs inside the plug or no


basically I think all u can do is just change and go ....i do like cracker and just replace and run


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

lilbigtonka said:


> can i get a new one online i hear about ricks hot shot and stuff but cant find one that fits a 85 i really dont wanna buy another used one


 
pm me size of bike and year and i can find u one and make


----------



## lilbigtonka

it is a 85 big red 250es


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

its 114.00 

30400-HA0-010 - MODULE, IGN CONT - Honda OEM Parts - Cheap Cycle Parts

thats website. idk if i can do that but ima try. if not ima pm it to u to


----------



## Polaris425

^ Link is cool


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

OK THANKS P


----------



## lilbigtonka

thanks man i just called and decided we are gonna go brand new found some on fleabay but being used and something electronic over 20 years old for 60 to go out in 2 rides possibly then cough up another 114 might as well do it right the first time and order a new one......hopefully i will be stuntin on this thing shortly it is in mint condition im willing to bet it doesnt have 100 hrs on it.....will post some pics once it is cleaned up and running.....huge thanks to crazycracka and everyone else, and thanks p for leaving the link, now if that was the problem lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

lilbigtonka said:


> thanks man i just called and decided we are gonna go brand new found some on fleabay but being used and something electronic over 20 years old for 60 to go out in 2 rides possibly then cough up another 114 might as well do it right the first time and order a new one......hopefully i will be stuntin on this thing shortly it is in mint condition im willing to bet it doesnt have 100 hrs on it.....will post some pics once it is cleaned up and running.....huge thanks to crazycracka and everyone else, and thanks p for leaving the link, now if that was the problem lol


 
not a problem lilbigtonka. holla if u need help with anything else


----------

